# der offizielle "hurra, es ist ein grosses paket angekommen" thread v2



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2009)

in anlehnung an diesen thread, neu jetzt auch in diesem theater  
schliesslich ist den meisten hier das gefühl der neugier und freude nicht unbekannt, wenn die dame vom paketdienst mal wieder ein schäschtelschen voll mit schönen dingen vor der tür abstellt.

so geschehen gestern bei mir  







was da wohl drin is? schaumermal 






oha! 











































































wenn schon ich fast nur noch mit ohne federung durch die weiten der wälder rund um meine wohninsel hopple, soll wenigstens meine bessere hälfte etwas komoder reisen 

ciao
flo


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2009)

..wer möchte nicht deine bessere Hälfte sein...

so lieb klein...xs oder xxs??

bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> die dame vom paketdienst



Ein Rahmen für Deine bessere Hälfte?

Bist Du sicher, dass das gute Stück nicht von dieser Person geliefert wurde?


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Januar 2009)

fein flo!!
 auch ich erwarte ein packet von ihnen nächste woche


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> fein flo!!
> auch ich erwarte ein packet von ihnen nächste woche



Langsam die Insidermarke hier, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

heute ist schon wieder weihnachten






........noch schön verpacKt


........ja leute es ist ein titus



.........doch nur welches modell denn?


genau das ! !







träume sind auch da um ab und an gelebt zu werden....


----------



## tho.mas (19. Januar 2009)

Kaum hat der Fred angefangen kann er an dieser Stelle auch schon wieder geschlossen werden. Was soll jetzt noch kommen? 

Am Freitag dachte ich erst noch an verspätete Weihnachten, aber nach dem was Don da ausgepackt hat, war bei mir doch nur der Osterhase. 




Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

Schöner Boden
 Und Was Ist Drin???
 wir sind auf alles gespannt
 und keine sorge
 da kommen mehr geile teile noch rein......( nicht von mir aber von....)


----------



## tho.mas (19. Januar 2009)

Mit dir rede ich nicht. Vor einer knappen Stunde wolltest Du etwas auf die Waage stellen, aber gesehen habe ich noch nichts. 

Danke, der Holzboden unter dem Titus sieht aber auch fein aus.

Was war drin.
1. 

 2. 2x 


3. Das dicke Paket kam vom Felix.  Ich habe von den Rädern aber noch keine guten Bilder. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2009)

klick


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Januar 2009)

... seeeeehr schick, reza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... seeeeehr schick, reza


 danke flo, konnte heute nacht immer noch nicht  richtig schlafen...testride am ti treff , ok?


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2009)

So, ich mach mich mal vom Acker, auf DHL warten


----------



## Don Trailo (24. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich mal vom Acker, auf DHL warten


jajaja*ti*jaja


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2009)

Heute wirds nix, hab ein Problem mit dem Zollbetrag 

Mein Rechnung war: 2195 (Rahmen) +25+150 (max. Transport) = $ 2370 / 1,31 (Kurs) = â¬ 1809,-- darauf 4,5% Zoll und 19 % MwSt. sind â¬ 513... Wie sind die jetzt auf 645 gekommen? Werd ich wohl dann Morgen mal nachprÃ¼fen


----------



## ZeFlo (24. April 2009)

... weil die nicht nach deinem tageskurs rechnen, sondern einen jährlich festgelegten mittelkurs nehmen, der immer deutlich über dem tatsächlichen jährlich gemittelten kurs lag.


----------



## bandit2007 (24. April 2009)

Hab da auch was schönes bekommen. Zwar schlechte Bildqualität, was aber drin war, war umso schöner.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... weil die nicht nach deinem tageskurs rechnen, sondern einen jährlich festgelegten mittelkurs nehmen, der immer deutlich über dem tatsächlichen jährlich gemittelten kurs lag.



Den Kurs hab ich von der Zollseite und den nehmen die normalerweise. Ein Jahreskurs wäre für mich im Moment wohl eher günstiger....


----------



## Catsoft (25. April 2009)

Wie der Don schon angekÃ¼ndigt hatte ging es dann ganz schnell Ã¼ber den Teich.....

Ganz schÃ¶n beklebt:





Ist da auÃer Papier noch was drin?




Ja doch 





Und was fÃ¼r eins :hÃ¼pf:





DHL hat mir Ã¼brigens â¬ 260,-- Zoll abgeknÃ¶pft  Da ist wohl was falsch!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. April 2009)

welcome to the club!
 Glückwunsch!


----------



## nebeljäger (25. April 2009)

CAVE.......

ein Virus breitet sich aus...

bewaffnet euch mit Blicken in kohlefasergefütterten Prospekten, und betet....



absolute Klasse Hr. Katzensanft


----------



## Catsoft (29. April 2009)

Moin, Moin!

DHL stellt sich erst mal tot  Morgen hab ich dann einen Tag frei und bau mal zusammen, aber das wird ein ruck-zuck Aufbau. Muß fertig werden und das Budget ist ausgeschöpft  Die Titus-Stütze ist leider nicht lieferbar, so wirds wohl erst mal eine Deus....

Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> DHL stellt sich erst mal tot  Morgen hab ich dann einen Tag frei und bau mal zusammen, aber das wird ein ruck-zuck Aufbau. Muß fertig werden und das Budget ist ausgeschöpft  Die Titus-Stütze ist leider nicht lieferbar, so wirds wohl erst mal eine Deus....
> 
> Robert



 ihr seid nicht zu beneiden mit euerem zoll und sonstigen abgaben
 easy wegen dem aufbau
 meins besteht auch aus restteilen...
ohhhh nicht ganz neue laufräder habe ich mir kürzlich gegönnt


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2010)

ab montag
 wieder etwas in diesem theater


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

*FREUDE*


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

Die Schweizer feiern aber ziemlich häufig Weihnachten...

Ich glaube ich muss mal einen Antrag bei eurer Ausländerbehörde stellen.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2010)

@ DON: Lekker!

Mein nächstes Paket ist schon im Zoll. Ich hoffe die Drogenhunde lassen es durchgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

don trailo schrieb:


> *freude*



*glückwunsch*


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

habe da auch noch was - das dunkelgrüne in der mitte:


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> habe da auch noch was - das dunkelgrüne in der mitte:




 geile farbe!!!
 genau so muss es sein wie ein MG B!
great!


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

@Don


Mehr Detailaufnahmen bitte.

Die Schwinge sieht von weitem schon lecker aus.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *FREUDE*



*YES, YES, YES*


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

Leider nur viele kleine Päckchen...


----------



## pfiffikus (25. Januar 2010)

was ist das für eine Starrgabel? kann man recht schlecht erkennen. 
suche momentan sowas in der richtung. also carbon und komplett schwarz sollte sie sein. nur scheibenbremsaufnahme.und nach möglichkeit die Aufkleber über dem lack, also zum entfernen.
welche einbauhöhe?


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

...ist eine Pace RC 31

Einbauhöhe dürfte 440 sein


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Leider nur viele kleine Päckchen...



So ein Päckchen hab ich auch gerade bekommen. Passt wunderbar zu meinem DK-Hintern. Ist das eine Neue von der Insel?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

Nein, war die die letzte bei CNC. Habe lange lange gesucht.
Was heißt hier neues Modell von der Insel..., habe die nicht Ihre Produktion eingestellt, bzw. an den DT abgegeben...?


----------



## steve81 (25. Januar 2010)

Nordpol, 
woher ist der Rotor SL?


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

@steve81

denn bekommst Du eigentlich überall, ich habe ihn von 4cycles.


----------



## steve81 (25. Januar 2010)

Du hast wohl den letzten bekommen.
Ist dort nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2010)

Ups, da hab ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet.

Liegt wohl daran das von Rotor bald was neues kommt.

Schau mal bei http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @ DON: Lekker!
> 
> Mein nächstes Paket ist schon im Zoll. Ich hoffe die Drogenhunde lassen es durchgehen




Obwohl ich nach dieser Meldung (2. Meldung) ein wenig Bammel hatte, war ich gerade beim Zoll. Liegt im Auto und mal sehen wie lange ich auf der Arbeit durchhalte 

Edit fragt: Was das alle mit dem Paket zu tun hat? Auflösung folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Januar 2010)

Wie geil, die Rotor Stütze sieht aus wie billigstes No-Name Gerümpel. Sogar ne Ritchey Stütze macht mehr her.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2010)

Und hier kommt die Auflösung 

Ein kleiner unscheinbarer Karton, nicht geöffnet vom Zoll





Es ist sogar was drin





Gut verpackt ist es auch





Nach einer gefühlten Viertelstunde auspacken





Wirklich tolles Werk, mal was Anderes als die ewigen Maple Leafs 













Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn! 

Unglaublich schön.


----------



## zingel (28. Januar 2010)

zum Glück hat der Zoll die Hanfplantage nicht geöffnet!


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück hat der Zoll nicht gesehen, dass es ein DeKerf aus Alu ist .


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat der Zoll nicht gesehen, dass es ein DeKerf aus Alu ist .



Spießer


----------



## Nordpol (28. Januar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wie geil, die Rotor Stütze sieht aus wie billigstes No-Name Gerümpel. Sogar ne Ritchey Stütze macht mehr her.


 
Was sie her macht, ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Und wenn, das schwarz/rote passt gut zum Vorbau.


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Januar 2010)

Das ist gut, denn Dir muss sie ja gefallen!


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und hier kommt die Auflösung
> 
> Ein kleiner unscheinbarer Karton, nicht geöffnet vom Zoll
> 
> ...



Bauxit der anderen Art...


----------



## Clemens (30. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Nachnamen wäre dies der ideale Frame für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag mit Tageslicht:


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Nachtrag mit Tageslicht:



Das sieht nach ner Reba in Deinem Dekerf aus!?


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Ist so....


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2010)

Moin,

eigentlich finde ich De Kerf ja ziemlich lässig, insbesondere die Details der Stahlrahmen.

Der Alurahmen ist meines Erachtens lieblos und beliebig, mit Ausnahme der Lackierung. Warum man hier nicht an die Detailtiefe der Stahlrahmen Anschluß sucht, verstehe ich leider nicht.

Ansonsten stets gute Fahrt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2010)

Seh ich leider auch so....kann dem Rahmen nichts Tolles abgewinnen, ist ja aber auch egal, die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden!


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Der Rahmen wird seid Jahren nicht mehr produziert. Ich denke, der Aufwand für eine "speziellen" Fullyrahmen ist enorm und einen "normalen" will die Kundschaft nicht. Das Teil lag wohl seid 2005/06 im Lager und ich hab einen "guten" Preis bekommen. Bei der Lackierung muss halt jeder selber entscheiden. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein seltenes Stück.

Robert


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der Rahmen wird seid Jahren nicht mehr produziert. Ich denke, der Aufwand für eine "speziellen" Fullyrahmen ist enorm und einen "normalen" will die Kundschaft nicht. Das Teil lag wohl seid 2005/06 im Lager und ich hab einen "guten" Preis bekommen. Bei der Lackierung muss halt jeder selber entscheiden. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein seltenes Stück.
> 
> Robert



Wenn Du den Dämpfer rausschmeißt, könnte es sogar ganz annehmbar funktionieren.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2010)

für meine liebste dame im hause


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. September 2010)

Kein großes Paket, aber ein feines und ich hab mich gefreut: 









Wann bekommt man schon mal eine neue Hügi 240 für 35 ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Kein großes Paket, aber ein feines und ich hab mich gefreut:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/752341
> 
> ...


 
 top 
freu dich auf den lärm


----------



## drinkandbike (30. September 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> top
> freu dich auf den lärm




macht ne Vorderradnabe Lärm ?? oder hab ich da was verpasst


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. September 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> top
> freu dich auf den lärm



Das würde ich gerne, aber der australische Bikeshop hat leider nur die VR Naben...


----------



## amg 2 (1. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> für meine liebste dame im hause



hammer !!!!!

darf man fragen was sowas kostet ???


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Oktober 2010)

ein schnapper bei http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ahmen-BMC-Trailfox-01-Shark-Metalic-2009.html


----------



## IceQ- (1. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ein schnapper bei http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ahmen-BMC-Trailfox-01-Shark-Metalic-2009.html


 

*wow für inkl. Dämpfer krass günstig.*

*kurz ne andere Frage: die Titus Rahmen sind die made in USA? Klingt nämlich interessant.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. Oktober 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> *wow für inkl. Dämpfer krass günstig.*
> 
> *kurz ne andere Frage: die Titus Rahmen sind die made in USA? Klingt nämlich interessant.*


 

 ja *made in usa*
 bis vor einem jahr alles in arizona
 nun macht litespeed( anscheinend) ihre frames


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm? 




Oh nein, ich habe es schon wieder getan. 










Preisfrage: Wer weiß, um welchen Rahmen es sich handelt?


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es scheinbar keinen interessiert, hier die Auflösung:




Mac Mahone Sword SS


----------



## enweh (28. Oktober 2010)

Wollt's g'rad sagen!


----------



## cluso (28. Oktober 2010)

"Mein" Grün...


geil.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Oktober 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> "Mein" Grün...



Wie das? Ich musste sofort an das schön giftgrüne Agresti denken, das hier kursiert, aber das gehört Greg House, oder?
Jedenfalls ist meine Taschenknipse mit der korrekten Farbwiedergabe überfordert. Das ist ein richtig sattes, grelles Metallicgrün.


----------



## chrikoh (29. Oktober 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Auch wenn es scheinbar keinen interessiert, hier die Auflösung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fat Chance-Yo Eddy


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Oktober 2010)

Schönes KAVAgrün. Im Tretlagerbereich chrom?


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Im Tretlagerbereich chrom?



Nö. Schwarzer Glanzlack.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (18. November 2010)

... du kaufst dir immer ein zeug 


flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. November 2010)

Haben die die Verstärkungsstrebe zwischen Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe nicht auf der falschen Seite eingeschweißt?


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2010)

nachlesen und du weisst warum!


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Welche Fundstelle ist denn besonders lesenswert? Die Tomac-Homepage hilft nach meinem Empfinden nur sehr bedingt weiter...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

ohhhh hab den link von mtbr auch nicht mehr zu hand....


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Du erinnerst Dich doch aber bestimmt daran, was dort geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich doch aber bestimmt daran, was dort geschrieben wurde?


 kurz und bündig
 erste serie war ihnen zuwenig seitensteif 
 das kleine detail hat das verbessert........
 und noch was
 als alter ventanaveteran muss ich das noch klarstellen
 die schweissnähte am tomac sind ebenbürtig( sogar feiner)


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Hallo Don,

das Rahmenset macht auf Deinem Foto einen richtig attraktiven Eindruck. Mir persönlich gefällt es immer sehr gut, wenn Rahmen und Gabel farblich einheitlich gehalten sind. Das ist hier natürlich perfekt gelöst und zu allem Überfluss mag ich auch noch die verwendeten "Farben".

In Sachen Hinterbau will mir offen gestanden immer noch nicht so richtig einleuchten, warum man die Verstärkungsstrebe auf der Bremsseite nicht benötigen soll, wenn die Antriebsseite ohne diese nicht steif genug ist. Aber hey, ich bin kein Techniker. Hauptsache ist doch, dass es funktioniert. Zudem muss man natürlich berücksichtigen, dass der Hinterbau asymmetrisch aufgebaut ist. Vermutlich hilft bremsseitig die Strebe weiter vorne.

Regnerische Grüße!


Volker



P.S. Für ein Fully könnte ich mich wohl doch auch mal wieder begeistern. Du hast nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit mal ein Turner 5.Spot in Deinem wunderschönen Garten abzulichten? Nur zu Vergleichszwecken - Fairness muss schließlich sein...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hallo Don,
> 
> das Rahmenset macht auf Deinem Foto einen richtig attraktiven Eindruck. Mir persönlich gefällt es immer sehr gut, wenn Rahmen und Gabel farblich einheitlich gehalten sind. Das ist hier natürlich perfekt gelöst und zu allem Überfluss mag ich auch noch die verwendeten "Farben".
> 
> ...


ja ,sehe das in etwa auch so wie du ,
einen sinn wirds haben und ob es funktioniert werde ich in einer woche er(fahren) das turner 5 spot war sehr nach,
 doch dann habe ich das im shop mit 50% erlass gesehen und einfach gekauft....
und wieder mal ein scharzer anzug war die versuchung wert
nice day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

So ein schwarzer Anzug ist schon eine feine Sache - aber wohl doch lieber ein Flux als ein 5.Spot, das hat das schönere Steuerrohr...

http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/jotnv1he/2011.jpg

Beim Fully könnte man es womöglich sogar mal mit 29" großen Rädern probieren. In optischer Hinsicht ist da ja ohnehin nicht viel zu retten. Vielleicht muss ich mich mal mit Flori über das Thema unterhalten. Ein Koxinga 29er wäre schon lustig...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

das sultan ist  bei CRC IM BLOW OUT


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das sultan ist  bei CRC IM BLOW OUT



Gleich mal schauen. CRC hat mich in den letzten Tagen mit Gutscheinen geradezu bombardiert...

P.S. Ausschließlich das 17"-Sultan in Trans Grey ist von der Preisreduktion betroffen...


----------



## Jaypeare (19. November 2010)

Ein richtig schicker, eigenständiger Rahmen (das Tomac). Gefällt mir. Bitte verliere dann auch ein paar Worte zum fahreindruck.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. November 2010)

kann gar nicht nachvollziehen was ihr an dem Label/Versenderbike-Tomac findet.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

in europa hat tomac ev ein versenderimage
in japan und usa hängen ihre räder neben den üblichen customsachen
und auch versenderbikes können was tolles haben siehe radon steel etc also bitte keine elitären  pauschalisiereungen gelle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. November 2010)

Als ein Tomac noch kein Versenderbike war


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Als ein Tomac noch kein Versenderbike war


 
 hatte ich auch schon.... aber meins war schon made in asia


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ein richtig schicker, eigenständiger Rahmen (das Tomac). Gefällt mir. Bitte verliere dann auch ein paar Worte zum fahreindruck.


 
 gestern erste 25km auf den leicht verschneiten trails

 war spassig
 als vergleich 120/120mm
 habe ich ja nur ventana saltamontes  und das bmc trailfox
ich muss sagen der fahrspass beim tomac ist trotz 12.4kg gewicht enorm, satter vortrieb und das heck ist hochsensibel und schluckte alles ( auch ne 14m lange treppe) sauber weg- bin begeistert 
 was mir sehr gefällt ist die spurteue wenns mal schneller wird
 da war das salti und bmc viel nervöser......


----------



## Spaltinho (16. Dezember 2010)

Today from U.K.

mein Lobster bekommt einen jüngeren Bruder und ich ein Winterprojekt:







Die Mitbewohner scheinen auch recht Interessiert zu sein...






Aufgebaut wird er so leicht wie nötig, mit schwarzer Sid Wc 09, schwarzen Magura Marta, Thomson Vorbau und Stütze und eventuell der neuen schwarzen X.9 Gruppe. 

We will see...

So, jetzt hat aber zunächst Uni und Weihnachten Priorität.

Beste Grüße
Malte


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2010)

schön... vom merlin uk??


----------



## Spaltinho (16. Dezember 2010)

Ganz genau, hat lediglich vier Tage gedauert, bis er hier war. Ich hab gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass er vor Weihnachten eintrudeln würde. Deshalb war die Freude heute Vormittag sehr groß.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2010)

cool
 ein bekannter von mir hat das ti teil geordert


----------



## Spaltinho (16. Dezember 2010)

Oh, die finde ich auch ziemlich gut. Aber nur die Version, in der das Unterrohr nicht diesen riesigen Querschnitt hat. Wär cool, wenn er mal ein paar schicke Fotos machen könnte sobald das gute Stück da ist.


----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir hat der Nikolaus (aus Salzburg kommend, ohne den Knecht - ich war wohl zu brav 2010!!!) geklingelt und ein mittelgrosses Paket abgeliefert:





BMC Fourstroke FS01, Easton CNT Carbon, 2009 Modell, Grösse S (17 Zoll), 2134 Gramm komplett mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatzschalen



Aus der rheinischen Gegend kam dann noch der Weihnachtmann mit einem etwas kleineren Paket, rein zufällig passend zum Inhalt des anderen:







Wirkt zwar auf den Bilder nicht so, ist aber exakt das gleiche Rot an der Gabel wie am BMC!!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Dezember 2010)

oh schnapper bei bikepalast?? 
 sind die aktuellen BMC carbonframes schon made in switzerland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist vom Bikepalast, wie Dein BMC TF01 (oder vielmehr das Bike Deiner höheren Instanz) wahrscheinlich auch! 

Der Frame ist nicht made in switzerland, sondern Fernostware. Der Rahmen ist noch in Easton Carbon Nano Tube Technologie (CNT) ausgeführt, also keine per Maschine in der Schweiz gewickelten und verklebten Rohre. Die Rohre sind so ausgeführt und vom Finish wie die EC70 oder EC90 Stützen von Easton. Aber vom ersten Eindruck sehr sauber verarbeitet, vor allem für den von mir tatsächlich gezahlten Preis.

Swiss made ist meines Wissens derzeit nur der Top Rennradframe von BMC.


----------



## Lateralus (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie gut ist denn die Kinematik beim Fourstroke? Antriebsneutral oder wippt es? Könnte man da noch nen DT Carbon-Dämpfer einbauen oder ist der Dämpfer speziell abgestimmt? Der Bikepalast-Preis ist ja hammer.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2010)

der dämpfer sollte an den rahmen angepasst und abgestimmt sein.


und was ganz schlimm ist:
der carbonrahmen hat im vergleich zum alu-modell einen gewichtsvorteil von ca. 700g.

damit wäre ich ja locker bei 10,5kg.  


als mein rahmen angekommen ist dachte ich zuerst der wäre komplett zerlegt.
so klein war das paket.


----------



## Lateralus (27. Dezember 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn die Kinematik beim Fourstroke? Antriebsneutral oder wippt es?


----------



## cluso (27. Dezember 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Ist vom Bikepalast, wie Dein BMC TF01 (oder vielmehr das Bike Deiner höheren Instanz) wahrscheinlich auch!
> 
> Der Frame ist nicht made in switzerland, sondern Fernostware. Der Rahmen ist noch in Easton Carbon Nano Tube Technologie (CNT) ausgeführt, also keine per Maschine in der Schweiz gewickelten und verklebten Rohre. Die Rohre sind so ausgeführt und vom Finish wie die EC70 oder EC90 Stützen von Easton. Aber vom ersten Eindruck sehr sauber verarbeitet, vor allem für den von mir tatsächlich gezahlten *Preis*.



Blöde Frage was kostet "sowas"?


----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2010)

UVP des Frameset war 2009 laut Importeur Grofa 3499â¬ (und da sag noch mal einer, S-Works Epic in Carbon sei teuer!). Beim Bikepalast momentan 999â¬, zwischendurch im Dezember dank Rabattaktionen kurzfristig 899â¬ bzw. 799â¬.

Gibts hier: http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...oke-FS01-2009-rot-schwarz-inkl--Daempfer.html

Wenn die passende GrÃ¶sse nicht im Webshop ist, anrufen - im Salzburger Laden hÃ¤ngen/stehen noch diverse RahmengrÃ¶ssen.

Wippt Ã¼brigens nicht, habs ausgiebig testen kÃ¶nnen! Die Kinematik des Hinterbaus ist absolut super, nur etwas hecklastige Sitzposition (Testbike hatte StÃ¼tze mit Setback) und recht hohes Tretlager. DT-DÃ¤mpfer sollten auch zur Kinematik passen, es gab den Frame 2009 auch mit DT-DÃ¤mpfer in schwarz/weiss, der Fox RP2 ist aber speziell auf das AVP-System des Fourstroke abgestimmt.


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

aus gegebenem Anlass melde ich mich jetzt in diesem Unterforum zu Wort. Bisher war ich nur im Classic-Forum aktiv. Das ändert sich jetzt aber. UPS hat mir nämlich heute ein Paket vor die Tür gestellt...

Ein Specialized? 







Ein paar Ahorn-Blätter blitzen hervor.






Ein Rocky Mountain Element Signature von 2004.






Da meine anderen Mountainbikes zwischen 1989 und 1993 gebaut wurden, muss ich mich jetzt erst einmal mit neumodischem Zeug wie Scheibenbremsen und 27 Gängen auseinandersetzen. Außerdem ist das mein erstes Fullsuspension und mein erstes Rad, das keinen Rahmen aus Stahl hat. 

Das gute Stück hat doch etwas mehr Patina als ursprünglich vermutet. Ein paar kleine Restaurationsarbeiten sind daher wohl unvermeidbar. Solange hier Schnee liegt, bleibt das Rocky erst einmal im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Februar 2011)

> 26.01.2011: Der Status Ihrer Bestellung NR: XXXXX wurde geändert.
> 
> Neuer Status: In Bearbeitung





> 04.02.2011: Der Status Ihrer Bestellung NR: XXXXX wurde geändert.
> 
> Neuer Status: In Bearbeitung





> 04.02.2011: Der Status Deiner Bestellung NR: XXXXX wurde geändert.
> 
> Neuer Status: VERSENDET



*Fusswipp*
*Fingernägelkau*

Mannwielangebrauchendievonbikepalastdennundwielangsamistdieösterreichischepostdaskanndochnichtsein!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Februar 2011)

Bernd D. [HH];7868577 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gute Stück hat doch etwas mehr Patina als ursprünglich vermutet. Ein paar kleine Restaurationsarbeiten sind daher wohl unvermeidbar. Solange hier Schnee liegt, bleibt das Rocky erst einmal im Wohnzimmer.



Sehr schickes Rocky. Darf ich fragen, was man für so ein Rad heute noch zahlt?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (8. Februar 2011)

Fainelli:












Jetzt stehe ich vor einer sehr schweren Entscheidung. Behalten? Zurückschicken? Wenn behalten, CC-mäßiger Aufbau mit 120mm vorne und dafür geht das Lapierre in Rente? Oder 140/140 als All Mountain light, und ein weiteres Bike, das ich eigentlich nicht brauche? So eine Sucht ist was Schlimmes.


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (8. Februar 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was man für so ein Rad heute noch zahlt?



Darfst du. 

Ich habe es bei ebay für 530,-  ersteigert. In den letzten Wochen sind bei ebay zwei einzelne Rahmen von der Sorte für jeweils ca. 300,-  weggegangen. Ein paar Euro muss ich aber noch investieren, da ich mit der Grip Shift hinsichtlich Optik und Funktion etwas unglücklich bin. Den Sattel habe ich inzwischen ebenfalls ausgetauscht. Außerdem gab's passend zu den Tune-Naben noch einen Tune "Würger".


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Februar 2011)

Schnäppchen. 

Hätte bei einem Element ehrlich gesagt einen happigeren Kultzuschlag erwartet. Sehr schick, jedenfalls.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Februar 2011)

Das ist echt ein guter Preis.

Viel Spass damit!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (8. Februar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich vor einer sehr schweren Entscheidung. Behalten? Zurückschicken? Wenn behalten, CC-mäßiger Aufbau mit 120mm vorne und dafür geht das Lapierre in Rente? Oder 140/140 als All Mountain light, und ein weiteres Bike, das ich eigentlich nicht brauche? So eine Sucht ist was Schlimmes.



Intense auf 140/140 oder zurück damit, aber das Lapierre auf keinen Fall in Rente!!

Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Februar 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> zurück damit, aber das Lapierre auf keinen Fall in Rente!!



Beides sind eigentlich nicht wirklich Optionen, hab ich nur geschrieben, um mein Gewissen zeitweise zu beruhigen. 

Selbstverständlich wird das Intense aufgebaut. Selbst wenn ich mir den Rahmen nur auf Halde legen würde: Wann bekommt man hierzulande schon einmal einen neuen Intense-Rahmen für den Preis eines durchschnittlichen Taiwan-Versenderfully-Rahmens? Hätte ich nicht zugeschlagen, würde ich das wahrscheinlich noch Jahre später bedauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

